# Statement from your forum founder



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Hi folks. As many of you know DirecTV had issues with their DVR's a few days ago. Thousands of users flooded our forum looking for information. As usual our staff did an excellent job keeping the discussion clean and the information flowing. DirecTV told us they were pleased with how we handled the situation ... but that's not the reason I'm writing today.

I would like to especially thank you, our users. You were all wonderful in quickly reporting your problems which in turn helped DirecTV track down the bug. The civil attitude you displayed is what made the difference during the outage.

From myself and the staff of DBSTalk, THANK YOU. You all proved once again that collectively we have some of the best satellite users visiting and participating on this forum. 

All the best.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

thank you for providing the outlet.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Yes, thank you for providing the outlet and DirecTV for participating in the way that they do. As I stated in the 'thanks Doug' thread...



> I can't imagine a Consumer Electronics / Media company having a better communications vehicle than DirecTV has in DBSTalk. Thanks to those at DirecTV and all the mods here for your efforts.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks to you Chris and all the staff here for the great jobs that you do.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I think the moderators here do a lot more work than most people realize... and alot of times, they take an unfair beating... I would like to personally thank all of the moderators for taking time out of their lives to give us this great place to hang out...


----------



## ivoaraujo (Aug 27, 2007)

NO! Thanks for your help. Without this forum we the users would be lost.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

There's a reason that this is *the* site for everything DirecTV.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Yet another star in the crown of dbstalk. I've said it before and say it again, this place is a gold mine for the HR2* community. The users, the mods, the echelon people, everyone does a good job of keeping up with these boxes and getting the word out. No other piece of consumer grade electronics I own is as well supported as these things are, 3rd party or otherwise. I big thanks to all involved!


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

The professionalism shown by the Mods and many others here keeps me coming back. Thanks guys.


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

This site has been a goldmine for the 2 years I've owned my HR20-700. Even my internet iliterate friends were calling me the other day when their DVR's locked or reset, I was able to pass along the information I had found on this site. You are helping many more than you are aware of. Thank you and all the moderators for providing this place for all of us users.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Chris said it all perfectly. You all are the best. It's my pleasure to be at your service.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you Mr Blount, and thanks again to the mods who proved that they don't buckle or snap back when under pressure. 

And Thank you DirecTV for taking the time to monitor a 3rd party resource when so many other companies turn their backs on the communities who make the best proponents for their service.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> I think the moderators here do a lot more work than most people realize... and alot of times, they take an unfair beating... I would like to personally thank all of the moderators for taking time out of their lives to give us this great place to hang out...


Agreed, 110%

I only hope DIRECTV realizes this and gives the moderators something in return.


----------



## mckeemike505 (May 11, 2006)

Anytime I suspect a problem that could be on Directv's end this is the first place I come. There by saving my time and Directv's money on wasted calls. So thanks to your wonderful site and all the users who support it everyday. This is by far the best place to come for anything Directv related to get the facts and sometimes vent frustrations. Great Job guys

Mike


----------



## jgriffin7 (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks, Chris! Having this forum saved me many headaches, and perhaps a marriage :lol:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

This place helped A LOT in our family transitioning to HDTV when he dumped cable (yuck) and returned to Directv. I enjoy coming here everyday to stay up-to-date on everything Directv related.

I suggest those who aren't DBSTalk Club Members, show your thanks and support if you can by joining.


----------



## mitchelljd (Aug 16, 2006)

I agree, I think DBStalk is a great forum for talking about Directv issues. I have been here for years and agree.

Also, i think a bit of our dissent on the Tivo issue may have helped push Directv to allow the possiblity for consumers to decide in 2009 for the new Tivo HD Directv boxes. 

The main thing is for people to be nice and civil. and understand that a DVR is just a box, and not something life or death. You can reboot and it will hopefully start working again.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

The fact that D* actually comes to this forum to listen to us to me says it all.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks for keeping this a great forum. I'm a relative newb concerning all things satellite and this forum in particular. But when the outage occurred the first place I came to was here. I didn't have to call DirecTV and flood their CSR's.

I also appreciate the cooperation between the people here and DirecTV. I frequent another forum (sponsored/owned by the specific corporation) where the level of cooperation does not exist, and therefore the helpfulness is limited. I actually encouraged a senior VP of this other corporation to take a look at how this forum operates as an example of what they could do if they tried.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I want to give thanks to all of the great mods and to DirecTv for being so responsive.
This is just one of the reasons this is my home page.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I want to join the lovefest as well.

The whole environment is unique and everyone...moderators, members, DirecTV...does a great job here.

The members, while sometimes combative work hard most of the time to better their own and others experience.

The moderators keep the information flowing in both directions and keep things running smoothly both technically and humanely. There is no way to over praise the work done by this group.

But none of it would work without DirecTV's involvement. We know that many good things have happened with our DVRs much more rapidly than they ever would without this forum and without DirecTV's commitment to work with this forum.

The detection and repair of this problem were a shining example of how customers and a vendor can work together. I only wish other companies could get on this train.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

You are Welcome, couldn't do it wihout everyones participation, my friends!


----------



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> Thanks to you Chris and all the staff here for the great jobs that you do.


+1


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I am glad that this forum exists. Before I even attempted to turn on a TV Monday morning, I had logged into the site and saw the reports of locked boxes. Sure enough, I was 4 for 4. But because of this forum, I knew early on that something was most likely up on DirecTV's end and that the problem wasn't with the HR2x.

Thanks to everyone.


----------



## obxterra (Jun 22, 2007)

Although I too had this problem I didn't post on this issue. But this was the first source I went to to see what was up. I appreciate what you do here and thank you for your efforts.

I figure that if it's noted here on this forum, then D* is most likely aware and something will be done. 

I always check here before calling D*.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

I would like to echo Chris's Thank You  

We have a fantastic group of members here that provide a wealth of information needed by DirecTV to insure problems and glitches are addressed as quickly as possible. Issues may not always be resolved as quickly as we would like sometimes, but we can assure you that the correct people at DirecTV are reading the info we provide.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

obxterra said:


> Although I too had this problem I didn't post on this issue. But this was the first source I went to to see what was up. I appreciate what you do here and thank you for your efforts.
> 
> I figure that if it's noted here on this forum, then D* is most likely aware and something will be done.
> 
> I always check here before calling D*.


you know I never thought about it, but I do the same thing. guess its ingrained now 
this site is a GREAT resource and I mention it to anyone that has sat. service.


----------



## Flyboy917 (Oct 25, 2003)

Steve Robertson said:


> The fact that D* actually comes to this forum to listen to us to me says it all.


Call me "uneducated" but I have seen many reference to D* being involved here, but nothing directly posted by them...so how do we know they are listening?


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks to this site I was ready when my wife called me at work.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Flyboy917 said:


> Call me "uneducated" but I have seen many reference to D* being involved here, but nothing directly posted by them...so how do we know they are listening?


The mods have said so. And we have grown to trust the mods.

There are many examples that indicate that the moderation team has direct contact with DirecTV.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

Ditto to all the above, but I do miss Earl!:lol:


----------



## upnorth (Jun 21, 2006)

Flyboy917 said:


> Call me "uneducated" but I have seen many reference to D* being involved here, but nothing directly posted by them...so how do we know they are listening?


I would think that Chris's original post would be proof enough D* does not have to post here to be involved.
KUDOS to DBSTalk and DirecTV.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I have yet to deal with a company as responsive to its customers as DirecTV has been to us. They're here, they listen, and best of all, they take action based on what they see.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Flyboy917 said:


> Call me "uneducated" but I have seen many reference to D* being involved here, but nothing directly posted by them...so how do we know they are listening?


You can also search for the HR23 thread that had a link to where it was mentioned on D*'s site, within hours mention of it disappeared.

Also the poorly written message for the customer loyalty landing page was rewritten shortly after the discussion here that it was badly written.

Lastly, the CE program speaks for itself, whats the point of letting us test and report bugs if they are not gonna listen.


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

Kudos to all!

I have yet to find a community like this anywhere on the internet. Heck, I can't even get Apple questions answered sometimes.....

All that participate make this the place to be (well, except the ones that complain sometimes they are not adding enough HD channels).


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Thaedron said:


> The mods have said so. And we have grown to trust the mods.
> 
> There are many examples that indicate that the moderation team has direct contact with DirecTV.


Like a visit to the plant to see the satellite. I am betting you have to know someone to arrange that. 

I will echo how much of a resource this place has been. Thanks to all who make it possible. Now, if we could just convince the right someone of the importance of more than 50 series links!


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks again, Chris & Mods. This is the place that I spend most of my retirement (or at least it seems that way).


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Flyboy917 said:


> Call me "uneducated" but I have seen many reference to D* being involved here, but nothing directly posted by them...so how do we know they are listening?


You should always make an effort to read Post #1 of each and thread before adding your two cents.


----------



## davez (Nov 19, 2005)

MikeR7 said:


> Ditto to all the above, but I do miss Earl!:lol:


AMEN!


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Chris, thank you for having such a great place to share DBS information! This is by far the best forum on The Internet – of any topic!


----------



## JMII (Jan 19, 2008)

obxterra said:


> I always check here before calling D*.


Me too. Best resource on the 'net bar-none!

Thanks to this forum I've saved countless HOURS hogging up DirecTV's often clueless technical support phone lines. I wish more companies would embrace (and support) online communities like this for direct customer feedback. Thanks to this site I've passed along valuable information to my co-workers and friends/family regarding DirecTV.

Nice to know they are listening... now hurry up and MRV up and running


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Yep, first thing I do when I have a problem is come here. Thanks again for a great site, even if we all don't agree at times.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Flyboy917 said:


> Call me "uneducated" but I have seen many reference to D* being involved here, but nothing directly posted by them...so how do we know they are listening?


Because Earl said so (see sig).


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

Thank you for this forum. It was a big comfort and help to know that there was a problem on D*'s end and they were working to correct it.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

The DirecTV / DBSTalk relationship and user community here is A+.

No other relationship like it in the industry ... or maybe any industry.

Congrats again for a job well done during a very difficult 12+ hours on Monday.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up: to the entire community!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks Tony.

You can have one too. :up:


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

This site is a must for me!

I've learned so much and have also tried to share with others.

The installation of my SWMline was a snap because of those who had posted such helpful information.

Direct was absent from the problem that so many of us faced concerning the recent DVR/Receiver snafu, but you guys were there.

While it was Direct's repsonsibility, you filled the void!

Thank you so much.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks to everyone... and I mean everyone....



Flyboy917 said:


> Call me "uneducated" but I have seen many reference to D* being involved here, but nothing directly posted by them...so how do we know they are listening?


Um, you should look into the whole CE thing... thats more than proof they listen to us here at DBSTalk.....


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Many thanks goes out to our forum founder for creating a great site,the DBSTalk staff/members and DirecTV indeed. :up: :up: :goodjob: 
I consider it a truly unique situation when you have a corporation the size of DirecTV that is willing to work together with the forum staff and members to test,troubleshoot and resolve issues that arise from time to time.All in the quest to create a better product for the public to enjoy.
I am proud to be considered a part of the process. 
:goodjob: to a job well done by all involved.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

All I got to say is the forum is great.

Other then looking for info and asking for help, I was never much for posting in forums.

This is just another situation that shows why I like it here.

Thanks Chris, the Mods, and DirecTV.

Mike


----------



## Flyboy917 (Oct 25, 2003)

harsh said:


> You should always make an effort to read Post #1 of each and thread before adding your two cents.


Gees guys. It was just a simple question based on nothing but curiosity and by no means a "oh yeah, prove it" statement. I've been reading this forum for 5 years now and I always try to research my own answers before asking questions or throwing out ignorant statements. I wish I had time to "live here" but I am way to busy to spend as much time in here as some people do. Maybe when I retire....hmm.
Sorry if the post sounded arrogant.


----------



## bobbyv (Sep 29, 2007)

I've learned a ton from this place . . . thanks for providing a forum for any and all satellite customers.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Flyboy917 said:


> Gees guys. It was just a simple question based on nothing but curiosity and by no means a "oh yeah, prove it" statement. I've been reading this forum for 5 years now and I always try to research my own answers before asking questions or throwing out ignorant statements. I wish I had time to "live here" but I am way to busy to spend as much time in here as some people do. Maybe when I retire....hmm.
> Sorry if the post sounded arrogant.


Not at all arrogant, as for Harsh, well his name is appropriate. Harsh is the bitter by which we learn sweet.


----------



## kw2957 (Apr 5, 2008)

This forum is fantastic and I really wanted to say a big THANK YOU to the moderators, D* insiders, and each member of these boards. When we all come together our knowledge about D* and beyond is something truly incredible. Thanks to DBSTalk, I never have to worry about having a problem go unresolved or a question unanswered. The resources here are unbelievable. So, once again, thanks Chris and everyone else.


----------



## djpadz (Aug 4, 2004)

Steve Robertson said:


> The fact that D* actually comes to this forum to listen to us to me says it all.


Last week, I was on the phone with D*, and I mentioned DBSTalk. The CSR said that DBSTalk is "one of the few websites they let us browse."

D* is watching. Bravo to them, and bravo to DBSTalk!


----------



## Just Ask (Mar 4, 2008)

hasan said:


> Yet another star in the crown of dbstalk. I've said it before and say it again, this place is a gold mine for the HR2* community. The users, the mods, the echelon people, everyone does a good job of keeping up with these boxes and getting the word out. No other piece of consumer grade electronics I own is as well supported as these things are, 3rd party or otherwise. I big thanks to all involved!


Ditto


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

Never a forum browser or poster until this one. Still don't say much other than a few problems and general comments. I usually just sit around like a sponge and soak up everyone else's knowledge and experiences. Thanks to Chris, the mods and DirecTV for your willingness to help.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

Thank You Chris, and all of the mods for the great work you do.
I love this place. Its great to think that besides all of the great discussions, we are part of something constructive, and useful as well.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Flyboy917 said:


> Call me "uneducated" but I have seen many reference to D* being involved here, but nothing directly posted by them...so how do we know they are listening?


There have been a few chat room get togethers w/ a rep from DirecTV. We have been able to ask questions and he answers whateve he can. it's been awhile...but it has happened.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Gotta love DBSTalk. It is nice that we have a place where we can share our issues and come to resolutions in a timely matter. It would be nice if more companies could have an open forum supporting them as well as DBSTalk does Directv, it is nicer for the consumers and the company 

Thanks to all the staff of DBSTalk for your dedication!


----------



## dreamyip (Feb 26, 2006)

Without DBStalk Forum, I would be very panic few days ago when my DVR did not response. This is just an example of where I come for help on most of my DirecTV issues. Thank you DBStalk!!


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

This is the best I could do on such a short notice...










Thanks guys for creating and keeping such a great resource going though all the years!


----------



## smilller (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks to all at DBStalk and those who use it. It has made my ownership and use of an HR2x a lot more enjoyable and usefull. Can't image life without it!


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

:righton: to the DBStalk staff.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

Not sure if I could say much more.

Thanks to all for making this such an enjoyble forum.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

DBSTalk is my first stop each morning and my last stop each day. If ever I have a problem, I come here. The only way to find out about new features or channels that are about to be added or just rumored to be coming soon, is right here at DBSTalk. I never call DirecTV unless someone has to come here to fix a problem (which is thankfully rare) and I find out that info at DBSTalk. DBSTalk absolutely makes my DriecTV experience much more enjoyable than it would otherwise be!:goodjob:


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

dclarke said:


> wow, you would swear the earth was ending (or stock market was crashing), I been with Directv for ever and its a love hate deal for sure with them, and no doubt this forum is valuable, but man some of you need to get a life with how seriously you take this stuff. I have 2 HR 20- 100's they work most of the time, so times they have a mind of there own but I dont lose any sleep over it. For the record what keeps this forum afloat financially and what motivates the moderators here to work so hard at it? Do they get Directv for free? I hate to play devils advocate here but some of the comments are sickening like "saved my marriage" wow that is serious stuff. After all the bottom line here is people its just television isnt it?, or am I missing something.. Of course I dont know if im allowed to voice my opinion here or if my comments will be removed, but I am skeptical about those who spend so much time as "volunteers" for any cause especially one as shallow as this. Peace


donations to dbs talk club help with financials. the moderators are motivated by a desire to help, from what I've been told (by some of them) they get no breaks. its sad that you are skeptical over those who freely give their time.


----------



## Matman (Mar 24, 2008)

+1. As someone that came into D* just looking to get away from cable and knowing that the satellites were in space, this place has been an incredible resource. If you had told me last year I would be installing my own slimline this summer I would have had no clue what you were talking about or even remotely believed that I would understand how to install my own dish. 

Thanks to all for creating a place where you can learn as much as you want to learn and yet not be afraid to post a newbie question at the same time.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I can assure you that I pay my bill the same as the rest of you — and it's the same amount as if I were not a moderator here. 

Personally I'm here because I met so many great people here, and because when I needed help, someone here helped me. I'm trying to return the favor.


----------



## jgrade (Oct 1, 2006)

dclarke said:


> wow, you would swear the earth was ending (or stock market was crashing), I been with Directv for ever and its a love hate deal for sure with them, and no doubt this forum is valuable, but man some of you need to get a life with how seriously you take this stuff. I have 2 HR 20- 100's they work most of the time, so times they have a mind of there own but I dont lose any sleep over it. For the record what keeps this forum afloat financially and what motivates the moderators here to work so hard at it? Do they get Directv for free? I hate to play devils advocate here but some of the comments are sickening like "saved my marriage" wow that is serious stuff. After all the bottom line here is people its just television isnt it?, or am I missing something.. Of course I dont know if im allowed to voice my opinion here or if my comments will be removed, but I am skeptical about those who spend so much time as "volunteers" for any cause especially one as shallow as this. Peace


Open mouth, insert foot.  Man you must be into S&M or something. To make statements like "get a life" and "shallow" in a thread dedicated to thanking the hard working people at DBStalk is plain suicide!

Maybe you are not married or have kids. Perhaps you never experienced the fun of your spouse missing Talladega last week and her favorite driver winning the race because of a glitch in the recorder. Maybe you don't even watch TV (but then why would you be here in the first place).

Why do the hard working folks here need to get a life. They are kind enough to share their time and knowledge to help others that may be experiencing problems. I think you "are missing something". You may think the cause is shallow but why are you skeptical? I agree that it's sad you feel there is another motif for us to help others with problems and attempt to increase our enjoyment by helping DirecTV with new request and issues.

Anyway, be prepared for the onslaught of flames for your suspicious and mostly insulting post. :nono2:

As for me, I also want to thank the Mods and good people of DBStalk for their dedication, time and support.


----------



## blueflame16 (Aug 20, 2006)

As soon as my receivers didn't come on, I went to DBS online and got peace of mind.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I can assure you that I pay my bill the same as the rest of you - and it's the same amount as if I were not a moderator here.
> 
> Personally I'm here because I met so many great people here, and because when I needed help, someone here helped me. I'm trying to return the favor.


+1
And the successes and occasional thank yous make it worthwhile...


----------



## rob316 (Jun 29, 2008)

obxterra said:


> Although I too had this problem I didn't post on this issue. But this was the first source I went to to see what was up. I appreciate what you do here and thank you for your efforts.
> 
> I figure that if it's noted here on this forum, then D* is most likely aware and something will be done.
> 
> I always check here before calling D*.


Been a Direct TV customer and forum member since June. Coming from cable tv was a real learning curve for me, but this forum has been a great source of info for new users of DTV. Hats off to everyone from the mods to the everyday poster, you information is priceless to us new users.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I can assure you that I pay my bill the same as the rest of you - and it's the same amount as if I were not a moderator here.
> 
> Personally I'm here because I met so many great people here, and because when I needed help, someone here helped me. I'm trying to return the favor.


As Stuart has said, we pay our bills just as the rest of you and being out of work for the past year, due to an injury as i have, isn't a cakewalk. We are here for the same reason as the *majority* of our members, to seek and give help when needed. Yes, it's just TV but to many who have chosen to join our ranks, it's a family with many family members loaded with a wealth of information and just plain old friendship and courtesy. To those, i again say "Thank You"


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I should mention that Donnie Byrd was one of the folks who helped me so much when I started posting here  :bowdown:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks to all for the replies in this thread. It's nice to know we have at least helped a few people. 

Definitely no free TV for us. We pay the same rates as everyone else.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I should mention that Donnie Byrd was one of the folks who helped me so much when I started posting here  :bowdown:


Thank you.  You are one of those "Family Members"


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

the site is also a great way for those disabled to pass the time, get to learn and interact with good people.


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

I agree with a lot of the other posts. Thanks for providing such a great outlet. If it wasn't for this site I would have never checked my other two HR20's till much later in the day.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

I also wish to add my thanks to Chris for the forum, and to the moderators for always keeping us informed of all things Directv. 

When my DVR's rebooted early Monday morning I was very puzzled wondering what was going on, intending to post it on the issues thread, I came to the forum, as always I found the information I was looking for. 

And I was able to inform my brother, a first time DVR user, that this was a system wide issue. He doesn't use the forum or participate in CE's so I was able to let him know it wasn't just his DVR. Thanks again for keeping us informed.


----------



## 1999cobra (Jan 21, 2007)

thank you - for thanking - and I'm patting myself on the back at the moment thanking myself for not swearing ...


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

I also just want to thank Chris Blount and all of the Moderators here for this great site.


----------



## huh? (Nov 2, 2007)

And thank you, sir, for providing such a forum.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Hi folks. As many of you know DirecTV had issues with their DVR's a few days ago. Thousands of users flooded our forum looking for information. As usual our staff did an excellent job keeping the discussion clean and the information flowing. DirecTV told us they were pleased with how we handled the situation ... but that's not the reason I'm writing today.
> 
> I would like to especially thank you, our users. You were all wonderful in quickly reporting your problems which in turn helped DirecTV track down the bug. The civil attitude you displayed is what made the difference during the outage.
> 
> ...


Thank you to Chris and the staff of DBSTALK for providing a great and informative site and for allowing the birth of the Cutting Edge program(Yes Thank you too Earl).

I refer all unknowledgeable DirecTV CSRs to this site to help improve their knowledge.

One poster posted something about a saved marriage.Well my wife did come back along with my dog and pickup truck.Sounds like a country song when you play it backwards. 

Life is good and the future looks bright at DirecTV!.Sorry Charlie.:sure:


----------



## CorkyMuldoon (Oct 6, 2006)

hasan said:


> Yet another star in the crown of dbstalk. I've said it before and say it again, this place is a gold mine for the HR2* community. The users, the mods, the echelon people, everyone does a good job of keeping up with these boxes and getting the word out. No other piece of consumer grade electronics I own is as well supported as these things are, 3rd party or otherwise. I big thanks to all involved!


Wow. There's no way I could have said it better! BRAVO ZULU!


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

thanks for providing such a great DirecTV resourse and info site/forum. This is one of my favorite sites. Thanks to all the mods and everyone else who makes this possible.


----------



## Bronco70 (May 14, 2008)

When I found my HR-21 locked up my first thought was to check here, and as expected y'all were all over it.

Between this site and AVS all my questions AV related find answers.

Thanks everyone.

Joe


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

I was just wondering what has happoned to Tom the moderator, after Earl went with D* I haven't heard but very little from him, I just wanted them to know they sure helped me a lot when I first come here.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Tom is still very much a vital part of DBSTalk. Sometimes we moderators have to work behind the scenes, and other times we are in the spotlight.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Tom is still very much a vital part of DBSTalk. Sometimes we moderators have to work behind the scenes, and other times we are in the spotlight.


Where does that leave "The Shadow." :scratchin


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Where does that leave "The Shadow." :scratchin


The Shadow is always there ..


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> The Shadow is always there ..


Ah, but if the _Shadow _is in the _spotlight _then he couldn't be there... oh nevermind. 
_

*DISCLAIMER: tcusta00's attempts at humor may or may not be funny. Read at your own peril. _


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Ah, but if the _Shadow _is in the _spotlight _then he couldn't be there... oh nevermind.
> _
> 
> *DISCLAIMER: tcusta00's attempts at humor may or may not be funny. Read at your own peril. _


I loved it :lol: And DBSTalk is the best Forum I have ever been on  Thanks to everyone :sunsmile: I also would like to encourage posters to show support to the Forum by becoming members


----------



## ohpuckhead (Dec 15, 2007)

Ever since I found this site I have not felt alone in outer space. Nothing worse than experiencing problems and having no one to check with about it other than a confused CSR. Thanks Chris and all at dbstalk!!


----------

